# JSF vs. Tapestry vs. Wicket



## gustav-mega (19. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

welche von den 3 Frameworks würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen?


----------



## JanHH (19. Okt 2009)

Also wenn JSF dann nur in Verbindung mit seam. Da muss man zwar noch mehr lernen, aber ohne hat es einige gravierende Mängel.

Ansonsten sind solche Fragen hier vermutlich relativ sinnlos, weil dann nur wieder Glaubenskriege vom Zaun brechen.. Ich würde schon deshalb zu JSF raten, weils halt der offizielle Standard ist, und daher wohl am zukunftssichersten sein dürfte. Aber das sehen viele hier anders..


----------



## number8 (19. Okt 2009)

Wir haben hier sowohl Struts2 als auch Tapestry5 und Wicket evaluiert und uns dann wegen der Performance für Tapestry5 entschieden (lag in den Lasttests weit vor den anderen). Das schöne bei Tapestry ist, man lernt jeden Tag etwas neues dazu, was sehr motiviert und das komplette Team ist richtig produktiv mit dem Framework. Mit JSF hatte ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß nahezu jeder in der Firma viel lieber wieder zurück zu JSPs oder Struts1 wechseln wollte. Naja, aber das ist freilich alles sehr subjektiv


----------



## faulelotte (19. Okt 2009)

Ok ich hab mir Tapestry noch nicht wirklich angesehen. 
Aber ich würde zu Wicket tendieren. JSF und auch Seam sind zum einen viel zu resourcenhungrig, sowohl was Speicherverbrauch für zb Sessions angeht als auch von der Laufzeit her. 
Und auch das Entwickeln ist mit Wicket u. wahrscheinlich auch mit Tapestry ist wesentlich entspannter als mit JSF.


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2009)

JSF Facelets sind soz. ein Tapestry Clone was die View betrifft, JSF kann auch ohne Seam eingesetzt werden, ICEFaces kannst du dir mal ansehen.
Wicket ist auch sehr populär.. 

Das Problem an JAVA Webtechnologien ist eben, dass es so viele davon gibt.. struts, GWT um einige andere zu erwähnen.


----------



## Jockel (19. Okt 2009)

Ich stand auch vor kurzem vor der Frage, welches Webframework beim nächsten Projekt zum Einsatz kommen soll (nachdem ich zuvor Struts 1, Spring MVC, Struts 2 und GWT verwendet habe). Ich bin nachher bei Wicket gelandet und habe es bisher nicht bereut.
Zum Vergleich hatte ich unter anderem die Präsentationen von Matt Raibles von der ApacheCon 2007 herangezogen (Raible Designs | Matt Raible's discussions on Java and Web Development - zwar schon etwas älter aber grundsätzlich wohl in den Kernaussagen immer noch korrekt).
Zum Schluss standen Wicket und Tapestry bei mir zur Auswahl. Ich habe mich dann schlussendlich gegen Tapestry entschieden und zwar auf Grund des Artikels unter Kent Tong's personal thoughts on information technology: My thoughts on the differences between Tapestry and Wicket (kurz zusammengefasst: Tapestry scheint eine One-Man-Show zu sein und die Migration von einer Version auf die nächste ist wohl nicht ganz so einfach).

Wicket scheint bisher (für mich zumindest) der lang gesuchte heilige Gral zu sein. Es rockt einfach. Das einzige was zu bemängeln ist, ist die echt schlechte Dokumentation. Die Referenz-Library (Reference library) ist zwar ganz gut brauchbar, aber für den Einstieg würde ich mir ein Buch besorgen (Wicket in Action ist ziemlich gut). Ansonsten ist die Mailing-Liste von Wicket sehr hilfreich, wo man sehr schnell (und i.d.R sehr freundlich) eine Antwort auf seine Fragen bekommt.

Wenn man den initialen Einstieg also geschafft hat, will man Wicket nicht mehr missen ;-)


----------



## Rydl (22. Okt 2009)

@Jockel
der link gegen tapestry 5 ist schon über 2 jahre alt und wurde geschrieben, als das framework noch nicht mal ne beta war. kent tong ist einfach nur sauer, dass tapestry 5 ein komplett neugeschriebenes framework ist und sein buch über tap4 damit leider veraltet. 
alle anderen argumente sind entweder unwahr (howard ist nicht der einzige comitter, etc) oder schlicht nicht objektiv.

interessantere (und aktuellere) artikel zum topic:
?Perfbench? update: Tapestry 5 and Grails  Incremental Operations
Gidley's Gossipings: Tapestry Load Testing - Round Up


----------

